# Repowering a Tyco gp20



## RailMan (Oct 27, 2010)

I have a Tyco gp20 and as most know they are not good runners, is there a motor and chassis that will fit into the shell.

I need to solder a resistor on one of my locos for the lights, I have a 1/4 watt 100k ohm resistor would this be OK to use I assume I only need it on one side of the power, is this correct?. 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

why do you need a resistor? most of them bulbs are rated for whatever power the transformer puts out if they are replacement bulbs.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have placed an Athearn Blue Box GP 35 chassie in one. My came out ok (until the motor died). Shaygetz did one that came out excellent.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

The Athearn GP35 makes a great swap that's relatively easy to do...


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

tkruger said:


> Shaygetz did one that came out excellent.


I appreciate the kind words...one day I just might finish the touch up paint...


----------



## RailMan (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks guys, Appreciate it, now on the hunt for a GP35 chassis.


----------



## trollolol (Feb 17, 2011)

If you want to get the most for your money and do something productive, then here is what you do:

1) Throw Tyco in a fire pit, pour gas on it and set it on fire
2) Take the money you were going to spend on the Tyco and give it to the homeless.

Do that and your money will be put to good use and you will be doing some good!


----------



## RailMan (Oct 27, 2010)

trollolol said:


> If you want to get the most for your money and do something productive, then here is what you do:
> 
> 1) Throw Tyco in a fire pit, pour gas on it and set it on fire
> 2) Take the money you were going to spend on the Tyco and give it to the homeless.
> ...


You need to get out from under that bridge more often.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

trollolol said:


> If you want to get the most for your money and do something productive, then here is what you do:
> 
> 1) Throw Tyco in a fire pit, pour gas on it and set it on fire
> 2) Take the money you were going to spend on the Tyco and give it to the homeless.
> ...


Actually some of the Tyco shells are nice when compared with other ones of the same period. (note that I am not speaking for the drive train.) The Tyco F series shells are very simulare to the Athearn Blue Box ones. In fact once the molding supports in the inside are cut out, weight removed and the drive train removed it will mount on a Blue Box chassie without need to cut it. I did this with a Chessie one. When comparing it to the early Athearn model of the same F unit the Tyco had glass and the Athearn did not. As for the GP 20 the shell is closer to the proper width than the Athearn Blue Box. The Blue Box needed to be made wider to accept the Athearn motors of the time. The Tyco steamers that are just continuations of the old Mantua locomotives are bullet proof when it comes to durability, there downfall being the open can style motor that was common for the time period.

Would I say that Tyco trains are all junk, no. Would I equate them to other manufacturers as a whole, no. Did they have components that can be used today to improve existing equipment, yes. I have used several Tyco items to improve my layout, some locomotives and some rilling stock. For kit-bashers, modelers and those looking to make a good item at a low price then Tyco trains is a good source for parts.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

For years the TYCO GP20 was it, there are many of them gracing them pages of MR magazine, most all of them repowered and modified. While it is true that TYCO well earned its reputation for low end cheese, it is also true that they were an industry player for many years before that.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I have plenty of tyco's and they are not that bad. A little tune up work and they run faily well.(I am talking about rolling stock not the engines)
Think of how many young kids started off with tyco. Hopefully they were able to work up to some thing better!


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

NIMT.COM said:


> I have plenty of tyco's and they are not that bad. A little tune up work and they run faily well.(I am talking about rolling stock not the engines)
> Think of how many young kids started off with tyco. Hopefully they were able to work up to some thing better!


If it where not for an assortment of entry level Tyco, Bachmann and Life Like (Pre Walthers) I would not be doing this as a hobby today. They had several hours of run time on them in a 4x8 layout with buildings made out of cardboard boxes wrapped in construction paper and colored with marker (I was 8, it worked for me). Yes they derailed allot but that is when the 'rescue squad' of hot wheels cars rolled over to put out the fire and place the cars on track. Afternoons were spent like that. 

Now I run better equipment most of the time. There is still a siding reserved for the favorite cars and locomotive from when I was young for that occasional run. Yes I still have them and will not trade or change them as they are why I am in this. My oldest sone has a set that is 'Tyco' quality. Why? he is young and still learning to take care of it. The LHS sells replacement cars for $2 and locos for $5 - $10. He is on his second loco. And as happy as can be. Sometimes smooth running and extreem details are not what it is about, some times it is. Just need to go for what suits your wants. Most importantly enjoy it.


----------



## trollolol (Feb 17, 2011)

RailMan said:


> You need to get out from under that bridge more often.


But its so warm and cozy......Oh.....Wait no it's not. LOL


----------

